# Vacations



## Rosa (Nov 15, 2007)

just wondering, did anyone go on a vacation this year that they wanted to tell us about.  I love vacations...each year I try to do a little something and this year was wonderful.  Me and all three dogs piled in the car and off we went on what turned out to be something like 5019 miles of road trip.  Some think I"m crazy and I'll admit there were a few times I questioned my sanity but the truth is this wasn't often.  The biggest 'issue' was Eli (my youngest) he was only 9 months at the time (a good 85-90lbs but still a baby) and he just has a mind of his own.  It was common for me to shout 'ok everyone back in the car' and my two older ones would jump right in but Eli would take off in the other direction....eeks.... once in Nevada I thought I found a good place to stop (it was on a hill behind a Casino) well Eli took off down the hill and ran right into the Casino....in all honestly though, It was great having all of them.  One night we had pulled along the side of the road in the middle of nowhere someplace in Montana...we had to spend a couple of nights in our car and this was one of them.....well I was sound asleep when I felt/saw a very strong light on my car.....ended up being some man who said he was looking for someone with a flat tire....I later thought that was kind of odd... but either way he clearly chose the WRONG CAR to try to approach....my dogs went wicked on him-thankfully the windows were up or they would have torn him apart.  Needless to say, he took off VERY FAST!!! I tell ya I'm one of the safest people on the roads with my three German Shepherds. 
Other than that my furbabies got to swim for the very first time in a creek and later in a lake, the got to run thru forrests and in the Badlands of North Dakota.  I even took them thru Yellowstone Bear World which is a drive thru 
bear park (the bears are loose and you drive your car along the path)....my dogs really enjoyed this although the noise level in my car was deafing (sp?). Oh we also went to an old Ghost town...kind of funny, I always have the leash wrapped around my waist...this time we were walking and out came a wild rabbit-oh my gosh I thought I was a gonna for sure!!! My dogs all took off after that rabbit. I was like 'feet don't fail me now" as I ran fast as I could to keep from being pulled down and drug by my dogs (would have made a great video but is something I'd rather not be the star in).  Fortunately, when we rounded a building I was able to grab the side of the building and hold on for dear life....they got a lecture for that one.....lol..... but it was a great trip. It really is amazing how many motels will take three large dogs.  
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## sunset (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Rosa.. The only vacation I had was down the shore with my sister and her family. We always go to the Jersey shore and its wonderful because we rent a condo, and we rarely need the car all week. Everything is in walking range and I LOVE the beach, as does my sister. I love to collect shells, walk the beach many times during the day, and then again at night when the sun is going down. Just beautiful. Of course there is the boardwalk with games, rides and food. Love the cheesesteaks, and Kohrs ice cream custard. Soooo good!

Next year I may be going to Hawaii, or Paradise Island Bahamas. A friend of mine has a time share, and will give me her flying miles, so all I would need is spending money! Can you believe that? 
I also want to see the Grand Canyon and a friend of mine is thinking of coming with me...


----------



## Rosa (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Sunset
Wow Hawaii or the Bahamas next year??? That would be great.  I know how hard it can be to save for vacations but it sure is worth it.  Next year I'd really like to drive southeast and drive to New Mexico before heading north to North Dakota but will see how finances are.... While on vacation I usually just eat at drive thru's since I have my dogs with me.  This past trip I did treat myself to a really good breakfast at a restraunt once but ended up costing a fortune-I felt gulity about leaving the dogs in the car so I ended up ordering tons of food for this as take out.  Oh well, it was a  nice experience. 
Hope you have a great thanksgiving. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## sunset (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Rosa.. I hope you enjoy your thanksgiving too. I got everything done  that I could do, so I have a little time to be on here... Got 18 people coming over for dinner, and its mayhem, but thats a holiday for you.
Sometimes I wish I could just go out to dinner, and relax, but the down side is NO LEFTOVERS... Hahaaa.. Oh well. I am sure I will be sick of food after tomorrow..
Talk to you soon!


----------

